# Mini software update



## bluebsh (Jun 4, 2008)

my mini updated today said it now has Netflix on it...

Software version: 20.3.6-01-6-A92

anyone know what all was changed? I noticed I don't have a stuttering issue anymore with channels sound


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

That's same software version as Roamios and runs HTML5 versions of YouTube and Netflix and probably supports Dynamic Tuner Allocation (though probably only when the host also runs 20.3.6 software as well, which currently means a Roamio host).


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

moyekj said:


> That's same software version as Roamios and runs HTML5 versions of YouTube and Netflix and probably supports Dynamic Tuner Allocation (though probably only when the host also runs 20.3.6 software as well, which currently means a Roamio host).


Correct and per TiVo Margret (@tivodesign) there is another minor update coming mid-September that should correct the Netflix reboot issue.


----------

